# Sass Jordan Guitarist Question



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw Sass play in Toronto around 95 or 96. This would have been after the Rats album that had Steve Salas. 

The 2 guitarists she had for the TO show were older guys, and they were absolutely amazing. 

Anyone know who was in her band in that era? I was thinking onen of them was Jimmy Crespo, but I'm not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't think I've ever heard the name Sass Jordan since the early 2000's


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure other than Salas but it's one of my favourite Canadian albums of all time, just great vocals and superb guitar playing and tone throughout.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was wondering if it was Derek Sharp but thought he might have come along later. Based on this though it could have been him.

“I met my husband Derek ( singer for the current formation of the Guess Who ) in 1995. “Says Jordan. “He was playing guitar in my band. We got married and had a baby right away. Both of us, being musicians – means we are always travelling at a moment’s notice. My daughter is used to it and Derek and I spend enough quality time together. We write songs and throw ideas back and forth.”


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I believe this is Salas and Derek Sharp at Toronto in 2003. Jeff Healey sits in also. Enjoy





 This might be the era you are after.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Funnily enough, I was listening to some Sass earlier today. I've always enjoyed her work.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Distortion said:


> This might be the era you are after.


The guitarist with the hat may have been in the band I'm talking about. 

The band that I saw was 2 years later, playing the RATS album. Great guitar album.


----------

